# BUENOS AIRES : DOWNTOWN AND TIGRE AREA ... VERY NICE!!!



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

I start this thread with a picture of Catalinas area , its basicly the financial district of Buenos Aires...









Puerto Madero : Once the place in Buenos Aires where you should never go...now the highlight of the city porteña...

















































































A view of downtown from Puerto Madero parks...



























El Faro , Le Parc Puerto Madero and Renoir towers...










The second Renoir tower just started being builded...



























The Repsol YPF tower almost finished now...




























This is downtown from Plaza de Mayo...













































San Martin square with the Malvinas monument ( falklands ) no big deal for me...









Recoleta...




































Retiro train station













So from now on these pictures are from the northern Gran Buenos Aires...

Martinez...





































Vicente Lopez


















The river...









Catedral de San Isidro











Tigre























































































































Casa Museo del Tigre...



























Roller coaster in Tigre...



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GBybT2eqrk

(all pictures by Me )


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

It seems to be a very nice city. You're a great photographer.


----------



## KQV208 (Jun 19, 2007)

Great set of pictures. Thanks


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Excellent thread. I am planning a visit to BA in October 2009. Will be spending two weeks there. This gives me a flavor of what to expect. Thank you! 

PS. I cant wait to go- If I could Id be there tomorrow!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics :cheers: Really nice work. Thanks kay:


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great Pictures;
Thanks for sharing


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

Milan Luka said:


> Excellent thread. I am planning a visit to BA in October 2009. Will be spending two weeks there. This gives me a flavor of what to expect. Thank you!
> 
> PS. I cant wait to go- If I could Id be there tomorrow!


:cheers1:
by the time you get to B.A. most of the towers in Pto Madero will be finished and shinning...you´ll be able to make some really nice shots as well


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Isn't this the area where Eva Peron came back from her trip to Europe?


This is beautiful! Me fascina a Buenos Aires


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely shots, I just love the greenery of the places and so many of the older parts of Buenos Aires just remind me of European cities. Great shots, you take wonderful photos!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Lovely!


----------



## Bogdan Alexandru (Mar 27, 2008)

that area of the city looks splendid, but I know BA has some less fortunate neighbourhoods, like the one where "La Bombonera" is situated! These photos must be of the area where River fans live! 

Overall, a very good quality thread, good job!


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

Bogdan Alexandru said:


> that area of the city looks splendid, but I know BA has some less fortunate neighbourhoods, like the one where "La Bombonera" is situated! These photos must be of the area where River fans live!
> 
> Overall, a very good quality thread, good job!


:colgate:thnx...Sure B.A. has got some "less fortunate" neighbourhoods...dont forget we are in Latin America..the developing world...allthough the poor parts of B.A. dont look so different than the ones in Madrid for example...poor areas look the same everywhere...just dont find them atractive for pics...


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

mglouis85 said:


> :colgate:thnx...Sure B.A. has got some "less fortunate" neighbourhoods...dont forget we are in Latin America..the developing world...*allthough the poor parts of B.A. dont look so different than the ones in Madrid for example*...poor areas look the same everywhere...just dont find them atractive for pics...


Are you sure of that? Because poor neighbourhoods don't look the same everywhere and don't come in the same quantity. And I am not talking about the aesthetics of a certain place...

Great picks by the way, Bs As looks stunning and majestic!


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

Wooow Tigre in Buenos Aires is amazing!


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

Avientu said:


> Are you sure of that? Because poor neighbourhoods don't look the same everywhere and don't come in the same quantity. And I am not talking about the aesthetics of a certain place...
> 
> Great picks by the way, Bs As looks stunning and majestic!


 thnx Avientu...you are right...they dont come in the same quantity..what i meant to say is that even in the developed world like in your country...cities are not all glassy and nice...and i mentioned Spain because i know about the situation of the morrocan and romanian minorities...and i´ve seen them gettin evicted of their poor places cuz it was invaded....and thats not too far from what it is in Latin America...
i know that case in particular but for example in NY there are also some areas 
like Bronx and in LA the low-hoods where the police dont want to go...

no comparison when it comes to matters like the poor pleople PIB and other things...:doh: hehe i just felt silly cuz talking about this wasnt the idea of the forum...so forget it all!...


----------



## FoxMza (Aug 31, 2007)

Another great set of photos....BA is beautiful.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## and32 (Apr 21, 2008)

> The Repsol YPF tower almost finished now, is a baby from Calatrava the spanish thats building the Chicago spire tower


Really? I was sure that it was from Cesar Pelli, the Argentinian that built the new World Trade Center and the Petronas Towers




> dont forget we are in Latin America..


I'm not even sure if there is such thing as "latin america", in the sense that for example an average Argentinian know of the very far away Mexican or Colombian culture as much as an average French or Canadian man and the other way aorund. Or for example a Brazilian about let's say Honduras...


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

Amazing Buenos Aires!!! Puerto Madero and Tigre look really nice.


----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

Woooow

Great job, great photos, GREAT CITY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

and32 said:


> Really? I was sure that it was from Cesar Pelli, the Argentinian that built the new World Trade Center and the Petronas Towers
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello thnx for posting.. yes you are right i ´ve confused the guy...but thnx to guys like you we all know the real name..
and i wasnt talking about argentinians as latin americans , i was talking about Argentina and Buenos aires being part of Latin America..i´ve been in Mexico , I am from colombia , i´ve been in honduras and Brazil and many other countries...and Buenos aires now is part of the whole thing..Argentina once was a contry standing apart from the others...and it´s still one step ahead...but now you can tell the contrast between rich and poor...THE CONTRAST , thats what these countries in Latin America have in common...try Lima , Bogotá , Tegucihalpa , Sao Paolo , Monterrey even Santiago...and contrast can be the main conclusion...so yes...now Aregentina is part of LATIN AMERICA .


----------



## facundo (May 17, 2005)

awesome pictures of this great city and it's riverfront suburbs.




and32 said:


> Really? I was sure that it was from Cesar Pelli, the Argentinian that built the new World Trade Center and the Petronas Towers


You are right. Repsol-YPF tower is a Cesar Pelli creation, not Calatrava. And it's already one of the most beatiful buildings in the city, even though it's not finished yet.


----------



## PeterSmith (Jul 6, 2005)

Fantastic pictures. Buenos Aires is definitely one of my favorite cities in the world. In terms of beautiful architecture, great skylines, gorgeous parks, interesting people and street life, and breathtaking landscapes, there are few cities, if any, that match up with BA. It's certainly one of the most purely urban cities on the globe. Great collection photos.


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

PeterSmith said:


> Fantastic pictures. Buenos Aires is definitely one of my favorite cities in the world. In terms of beautiful architecture, great skylines, gorgeous parks, interesting people and street life, and breathtaking landscapes, there are few cities, if any, that match up with BA. It's certainly one of the most purely urban cities on the globe. Great collection photos.


:cheers1: nice to know people value our culture and what argentines have done in BA...thnx...)


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

:cheers1:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I do not think Buenos Aires is all that beautiful. It is very ordinary looking for the most part but impressively cosmopolitan. It is no more European looking than San Juan Puerto Rico. It looks like a fascinating "must see" city but it is not a stunning beauty like Paris, Stockholm or Amsterdam for that matter. I definitely want to visit. I like the river development as it looks very ecclectic.


----------



## gabdem (Aug 17, 2008)

philadweller said:


> I do not think Buenos Aires is all that beautiful. It is very ordinary looking for the most part but impressively cosmopolitan. It is no more European looking than San Juan Puerto Rico.




:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

philadweller said:


> I do not think Buenos Aires is all that beautiful. It is very ordinary looking for the most part but impressively cosmopolitan. It is no more European looking than San Juan Puerto Rico. It looks like a fascinating "must see" city but it is not a stunning beauty like Paris, Stockholm or Amsterdam for that matter. I definitely want to visit. I like the river development as it looks very ecclectic.


^^ well... of course, the city is in America, BA don't have those homogenous historical districts like european cities, the old biuldings are scattered all over the city, with some neighbourhoods that really have tons of them but in a more eclectical way, mixed with crap of the 60's and 70's... You're not going to find those lineal perfect parisian boulevards...


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

" well... of course, the city is in America, BA don't have those homogenous historical districts like european cities, the old biuldings are scattered all over the city, with some neighbourhoods that really have tons of them but in a more eclectical way, mixed with crap of the 60's and 70's... You're not going to find those lineal perfect parisian boulevards..."

That is the kind of city that appeals to me most. London is kind of this way since it was bombed and rebuilt. Chicago and New York City too in the sense that they were not built in one period. This particular thread about Buenos Aires does not flatter the city like other posts I have seen. I am impressed by the city but not for its beauty. What impresses me is the culture and vibrancy.


----------



## staminous (Oct 13, 2003)

Do not be fooled by these photos.



I had a friend of mine visit Argentina from Australia in October this year.


he flew from Melbourne to Auckland with Qantas, then from Auckland to Santiago with LAN Chile, then with LAN Chile to Buenos Aries, then TAM to Sao Paulo, then TAM back to Satiago, LAN Chile to Auckland, and finally Qantas from Auckland to Melbourne. 


The standard of living for the average person in Argentina is WELL BELOW that of developed rich countries. 

Even Argentinian's on professional incomes, do not have much of a disposable income. After, housing, car and food costs, theres little left over. 


Families in Buenos Aries live in cramped highrise apartments. many withoutlifts. These typically have one loungeroom, a small kitchen, one bathroom and two bedrooms. there is certainly no garden or pool.

Imagine an average Australian, Canadian or American family squashing into that. Where they are acustomed to a minimum of four bedrooms, two lounge areas family and living, two bathrooms, double garage, and large font and back yards, with many suburban homes here have inground pools. ( Where it is a MAJOR issue for Governments to get developers to build smaller and more modest homes.) 

Also, older grandparents are often forced to live with their children as the old age pension is very low. 

There is very little welfare, and no free medical assistance, and cetainly no free tertiary education. Too bad if you cant afford it. Plus the unemployment rate is higher than in most OECD countries. And the average Argentinian's life span is years less.

The average Argentinian has to spend hours on long distance buses, as it is too out of reach for the the average person to fly domestically, when visiting relatives or when going on holidays and almost NO Argentinian family can afford to go on overseas holidays. They have Long Distance and International bus stations in BA, like we have airports. If they can afford it, the family may take a bus to a beach resort in Brazil, or take the ferry across to Uraguay. Although thir planes are modern, usually a Boeing or Embraier, its still too expensive to use for leisure trips.

When my friend was there, about 20 bus loads of footy fans from Uraguay came in from a 12 hour trip!!! That would never happen in Europe, NZ, Aus, USA, Canada. ...thats just 1 hour in a plane. ...something like AU$50. 

The average Argentinian also has to drive a small 1.4 or 1.6 litre car. Usually locally manufactured European makes like Peugeot and Renault. They certainly dont update every couple of years.

This compares to the average Australian family that has two cars, and the top selling Aussie family car is a 2.6 Litre V8, large car with all the latest safety and comfort technology. In fact, the most popular selling Aussie family car, the Holden Commodore costs, AU$34,990. This is MORE than the entire wage for the Argentinian family for a year. (the Holden Commodore sells as the Pontiac G8 in the USA, 
US$32,240)


The really sad thing is, Argentina's woes are all self inflicted. Their Government is not transparent. There is an elite upper class that exploits the poor. Its all very sad.


Argentina serves as a CHILLING example to Australia --and especiallyto the USA right NOW given the Bush/Greenspan decade and the consequent economic crisis.- - NEVER ever accept a morrally corrupt government and a morrally corrupt and tweaking of or abandoment of a constitution!

What i am saying here may sound harsh. But it is infact a stong lesson for other comodity based countries like Australia, USA, Canada, NZ and even Brazil and South Africa of what NOT to do economically and politically.



At the turn of the century, in 1911 infact, Argentina was the 5th most riches nation. It has taken just ONE generation to destroy all that wealth. ...and now future generations must pick up the pieces. Most of Argentina's decline occured in the 1940s, 1970s and then 1980s, 1990s and it just goes on, and on. In 2002, Argentina's unemployment rate was 25 %!!!!! ...In 2007 it has an inflation rate of 9 %!!! and rose to 20% in 2008. Urban poverty is at 21% Down from previous years, but much higher than in the 1970s. 
These figures are seriously worrying. Checkout Wikipedia to confirm my statistics. 



For a country that is geographically and environmentally almost identical to Australia, it is just plain frightening.





.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Their economical problems started during War War Two, it begun with the colonels cuartelazos (govermment overthrows) under Perón and his buddies of the same militar rank. When Perón and Eva his wife took over control of the govermment raided the ark of the national treasury to give it the descamisados (the poor), they spent money like nobody's business without having national reverves to back off the expenses.

Argentina of the beggining of the 1900's to the 1930's was one of the richest and most promising rising economies in the world.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

I just wonder what is the problem with you?^^

Whose idea was to compare Argentina with a rich developed country like Australia? that wasnt the idea of this thread at all, hno:
Im really embarresed for you, and feel very insulted about your comments, specially because I love Australia, and Melbourne, I have family living there.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Philadweller likes to criticize others participants, and he is always saying controversial comments about other people, I was one of the criticized by one of his comments.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

staminous said:


> :blahblah: :blahblah:


Wowww, it must be hell on earth right??... :nuts: still we are very happy here in our tiny apartments :lol:, and don't worry beacuse most of argentinians neither could live in those dead boring suburbs that you are used to in those countries you mention... universities are totally free, and you won't believe this but even some immigrants who live in slums go to college!!! so imagine the rest that you said we couldn't afford it... and for the terrible medical care just do a little research on the thousands of blogs of americans living in argentina and read it for yourself, most of them simply can't believe the quality of the service and the price for it... most of the medical insurances cover any kind of dental issues also, something very rare in other places... 

so... for being called a third world country we're not that bad man, maybe your 'supposed friend' was expecting a nordic country.


ayyy estos trolls me ponen re troll... :lol:


----------



## staminous (Oct 13, 2003)

Argentina is certainly not a third world country. That has never been said.
but discussing Argentina criticly, to serve as a factual economic historical lesson, is a valid point. The truth does hurt on this topic. I am sorry. 

Yes i do have a problem with your country's leaders. You've had corrupt officials, military dictators, fascists, family dynasties, all sorts running the country.They have been responsible for coup after coup, crisis after crisis, repression of the poeple, and human rights abuses.

There are memorials for the thousands of young men and women that have been tortured, bannished - never to be seen again - over the years. Mothers, sons and daughters still live with that pain. Maybe i should post some photos of this. 

There were even more loss of innocent life with the Argentina Government going to war with Britain. Fighting over the Falkands. In that case, more innocent loss of life by a fascist government. 

The periods of currency devalutation, double-digit hyper-inflation, political, institutional and economic crisis, just seem to continue decade after decade. 

Even now, your country has one President, Nestor Kirshner, from 2003 to 2007, and then his "wife", Cristina Kirshner, takes over the presidency, in the October 2007 election. This situation doesn't sound right. 

This IS the SAD reality behind these photos. And for this reason, Argentina DOES serve as a very important lesson to many countries. There are many people on this website that are Generation X and Generation Y. It is so important that they DO learn the history and reality of Argentina, so they can stand guard, for truth, honesty and personal freedom in the countries where they live. 

It is vital, that the world learns from the Argentinian experience. My friend did comment that it is grossly sad that the average Argentinian guy drinking beers in the bar, just accepts these 'crisis', as a way of life.


I just hope that deep down you understand what i am talking about.


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

staminous, you are just trolling this interesting thread. If you are so anxious to talk about Argentina's economical or political situation go and open a new thread, because this is certainly not the place!


----------



## pegu (Nov 18, 2008)

WOW great pictures! thats really how buenos aires looks like! amazing city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Buenos Aires is great


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Muy muy hermosa!!!


----------



## mad_PL (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice city!!! Great pics. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More pics/shots please...


----------



## speed_demon (Jun 2, 2007)

If staminous came vomiting these posts at any brazilian city thread, I swear to God, I'd insult until the last generation of his family...BUT, as he's referring to Argentina, I don't care :lol: Nah, nah, Im kidding hermanos!

What I have to say is that If Europe or Australia are so rich, why to keep getting worried with the fact Latin America want to show the World we do have little richness aswell? Ok, we have poor places, BECAUSE of the violent european colonialism over so blessed continent, and we're trying to correct the chart the best way possible, even knowing competition is tough. One fact we have to assume aswell, Argentina has poor places, aswell as Brasil has poor places. The poorest country of South America is Bolivia, yet this way, you never cannot compare it to any miserable country of Africa. And thats all. The day LA get enough richness to compete with Europe or any other developed country, this will bother many people. If the growth of United States in the 20th century bothered Europe, imagine the growth of Latin America.


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

speed_demon said:


> If staminous came vomiting these posts at any brazilian city thread, I swear to God, I'd insult until the last generation of his family...BUT, as he's referring to Argentina, I don't care :lol: Nah, nah, Im kidding hermanos!
> 
> What I have to say is that If Europe or Australia are so rich, why to keep getting worried with the fact Latin America want to show the World we do have little richness aswell? Ok, we have poor places, *BECAUSE of the violent european colonialism over so blessed continent*, and we're trying to correct the chart the best way possible, even knowing competition is tough. One fact we have to assume aswell, Argentina has poor places, aswell as Brasil has poor places. The poorest country of South America is Bolivia, yet this way, you never cannot compare it to any miserable country of Africa. And thats all. The day LA get enough richness to compete with Europe or any other developed country, this will bother many people. If the growth of United States in the 20th century bothered Europe, imagine the growth of Latin America.


Do you really think that? It's always easier to blame the others isn't it? I would blame your populist politicians, weak democracies and corrupt system. Look at Chile for instance, their are on the right way and are doing quite well.
I don't think the development of any country in the world would bother anybody, on the contrary, it would benefit its citizens and would open bigger markets for exports/imports. 
Your last sentence about Europe is hilarious, you should get over all that bitterness. Reading more international press and listen less to your politicians would probably help.


----------



## Asturiano (Jan 17, 2008)

Argentina used to be one of the richest country in South America but political instability with several coup attempt in the past followed by economic meltdown ruined the prestige of the country. Another problem like the rest of south America is the unequal distribution of wealth. While the rich become richer the poor become poorer and the gap between the two is widening apart.


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

*more pics??? yesss!!!!!*

I have been reading all the comments on 3rd page and dont understand so much the point of silly explanations that this forum users havent asked for...i posted all these pictures cause i love this city and i want to show the best of it , i live here for three years now and i still look at every single building everyday on my way to work , to my friends , or whatever i go...because Buenos Aires is magical...and those who have been here know what i mean...so lets finish bla bla bla and lets keep enjoying the goodness and beauty of my favorite city : B.A.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Philadweller likes to criticize others participants, and he is always saying controversial comments about other people, I was one of the criticized by one of his comments."

I do a lot of complimenting as well. Buenos Aires is in my top ten must visit cities. So is Istanbul and Moscow.
The only reason I criticized you was because you do most of the posting in your threads and it is hard to look at threads one post at a time.
I also do not like looking at photos of Knott's Berry Farm and casino restaurants. I am here to inspect city streets, building and urban elements.
I do not appreciate the tourist perspective of things.

There are certain cities which I feel get more praise than they deserve and I will be there to point that out. There are also times when I can be ignorant too. Especially when it comes to cities that I have not been too. I have learned a lot from this forum and I find that it is important to point out the good and the bad. Every city has its problems and its merits. I actually like Detroit but do not like Las Vegas. Just my taste. There are people that think Philadelphia is hell on earth and others are terrified to go to NYC. I also despise amusement park photos and think Disney World is evil.

I have heard many positive things about Buenos Aires from people that have visited. I have also heard from others that it is just alright. I will form my own opinion when I visit. In the meantime all I have are photos to look at and assess accordingly.

I love to travel because there are places that underwhelm me and places that totally knock my socks off.

I do not adore every city that I have been to but I like something about every city that I have been to. Most Americans go to Canada before South America because it is closer, people speak English and most think it is safer.

I cannot wait to go to Buenos Aires but you won't find me going to Caracas anytime soon.


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

philadweller said:


> "Philadweller likes to criticize others participants, and he is always saying controversial comments about other people, I was one of the criticized by one of his comments."
> 
> "I do a lot of complimenting as well. Buenos Aires is in my top ten must visit cities. So is Istanbul and Moscow.
> The only reason I criticized you was because you do most of the posting in your threads and it is hard to look at threads one post at a time.
> ...


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Nobodys making you look at these kind of pictures you do not like...what are you doing here then? just dont get it at all."

I look at as many threads as I can. One never knows what they are going to see. You never looked at any of my threads. At least I gave you that courtesy.


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

philadweller said:


> "
> I look at as many threads as I can. One never knows what they are going to see. You never looked at any of my threads. At least I gave you that courtesy.


courtesy? you make me laught...


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

That river looks like chocolate.


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

FIDEL CASTRO said:


> That river looks like chocolate.


Lion-color river.


----------



## gabdem (Aug 17, 2008)

First, "latin America?" there is not such thing...

except in the US American-Mexican vocabulary and in their hallow minds... :lol:




> Argentina used to be one of the richest country in South America but political instability with several coup attempt in the past followed by economic meltdown ruined the prestige of the country.


Argentina IS the richest country in South America.... :nuts:

Ok, now only Brazil has higher GDP (and only sincin the last 20 years...) 

BUT they have 188 million people we only have 39 million!...

We still have the higher HDI from Central and South America...





> Another problem like the rest of south America is the unequal distribution of wealth. While the rich become richer the poor become poorer and the gap between the two is widening apart.


not really.... There is an excessive lack of really rich people around here... 

On the other hand most people is middle class (80% accordding to the last CEPAL numbers)... in BA pooverty is 7% and rich don't make mopre than 5%....





> The poorest country of South America is Bolivia, yet this way, you never cannot compare it to any miserable country of Africa.


Tell me about it! there arelike 3 millions immigrants form that and other nothern countries here and they are like half of the poor people...


----------



## GaBo_CR (Oct 20, 2007)

muy buenas fotos che... no podrias poner mas fotos de recoleta y de palermo a "nivel calle"??


----------



## kokanee2 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks to all, for sharing your pictures with me.

I had read about the "Tigre" area in a fiction book once, and had no idea it was that nice. It reminds me, of the Trent Canal passing through the countryside of Ontario; and closer to home of the South Thompson River east of Kamloops.

(its too bad that others who are envious of your nice area, display their lack of good manners by making negative comments)


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Buenos Aires is looking good.


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

kokanee2 said:


> Thanks to all, for sharing your pictures with me.
> 
> I had read about the "Tigre" area in a fiction book once, and had no idea it was that nice. It reminds me, of the Trent Canal passing through the countryside of Ontario; and closer to home of the South Thompson River east of Kamloops.
> 
> (its too bad that others who are envious of your nice area, display their lack of good manners by making negative comments)


you read about Tigre in a fiction book?? i want the tittle please!! would love to check it out...

thnx also for your support and im glad you liked the pictures as well :cheers1:


----------



## Pueyrredón y SantaFe (Dec 6, 2008)

Me re gustan las fotos de Puerto Madero!


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

here i have got some pictures from las winter in BA i was at the ecological reserve .


----------



## Leigh (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent pictures. Buenos Aires is beautiful and looks like a great city to explore.

Puerto Madero is looking good!


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Sunset at Tribunales area...*


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

*Abasto , Palermo , Belgrano & Barrio Norte...*


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## chris_maiden (Dec 3, 2006)

Que buenas fotos che, muy buenas,


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Buenos Aires looks sweet. Staminous should stfu, Australia and Argentina have completely different cirumcumstances when it comes to history etc.. so I don't know why he had to compare the two.

Plus I don't understand why he glorifies the wasteful culture in Australia with people driving pointlessly large cars and living a pointlessly large houses.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

I adore this city.


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

Cristovão471 said:


> Buenos Aires looks sweet. Staminous should stfu, Australia and Argentina have completely different cirumcumstances when it comes to history etc.. so I don't know why he had to compare the two.
> 
> Plus I don't understand why he glorifies the wasteful culture in Australia with people driving pointlessly large cars and living a pointlessly large houses.


i agree...:cheers1:


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

WOW! Excelentes fotos.
Buenos Aires is a fabulous city.


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

Como Siempre Maravillosa Buenos Aires.
As Always Bs As Is Beautiful.


----------



## meaburroperomerio (Aug 26, 2008)

staminous said:


> Argentina is certainly not a third world country. That has never been said.
> but discussing Argentina criticly, to serve as a factual economic historical lesson, is a valid point. The truth does hurt on this topic. I am sorry.
> 
> Yes i do have a problem with your country's leaders. You've had corrupt officials, military dictators, fascists, family dynasties, all sorts running the country.They have been responsible for coup after coup, crisis after crisis, repression of the poeple, and human rights abuses.
> ...


my frien ,,, my friend,,, my frien,,,, What is your problem?, Ít´s not even your country, so what do you care???,,, 
And the corrupt presidents and dictators are in Europe too,,,, in Us too,,, what about Margaret Thatcher stealing a Island that dont belong to England ??? What about England does´n hearding even today to the consilation that was asked by the UN???
What about US killing people in Irak in the name of freedom??
What about the people dying because of this country¿????,,,,

Why do you atack us¿??,, like if Argentina would be what¿?? 
Don´t talk becUSE WHAT YOUR FRIEN SAID,,, MAYBE YOU´LL BE SOURPRISE TO SEE OUR COUNTRY,,, 
I fell bad because of the people like you, that think to know it all without even know anythig about it!!!


Argentina Human Developmen Index is the 38th of the world and the best posicionated in America Latina !!!
Buenos Aires is the 13th richiest city in the world,,,
But, like you are such an ignorant I think that you don´t know anythig about it!!
And poor people are everywhere in Paris, Madrid, Londres, New York, etc, etc,, even in Australia!!!!!!!!!!


http://hdrstats.undp.org/countries/country_fact_sheets/cty_fs_ARG.html

http://www.el-universal.com.mx/notas/413400.html


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have posted all these pictures because i love photography and Buenos Aires architecture inspires me everyday...if stamiwhatever wants to talk about politics...go to other forum mate...this is simply not the one..
thnx!!!


----------



## AMBAnauta (Oct 23, 2007)

These thread is about local architecture, i don´t understand why staminous talk about political problems that don´t concern in the absolute about these thread.

Which is your interest staminous?


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice thread!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great thread!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great


----------



## groentje (Apr 15, 2006)

Giving political comments can be tempting, so I forgive staminous for that. Nevertheless, it's not appropriate to do so in a photo forum. 
So thank you, mglouis85 and others, for your photos. They show a very pleasant city.
Don't think I'll visit it anytime soon, though, I hate flying.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought this site was supposed to be about photos of urban areas throughout the world so we can all learn more about how other cities look if we have not visited them before.
I think politics should not be included in this skyscraper city site as there
are plenty of other places for political rant!
Interesting site, showing another side of fascinating B.A. 
I've not been there yet but plan to go next year.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll be there later this year, great pics!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

BA looks fantastic!


----------



## mglouis85 (Apr 14, 2008)

cameronpaul said:


> I thought this site was supposed to be about photos of urban areas throughout the world so we can all learn more about how other cities look if we have not visited them before.
> I think politics should not be included in this skyscraper city site as there
> are plenty of other places for political rant!
> Interesting site, showing another side of fascinating B.A.
> I've not been there yet but plan to go next year.



I know and I agree with you Cameron , The Urban Showcase is about showing your pics froma trip or your city to those who are interested.. , i have seen pictures from places i didnt even know they existed and is just nice to realize how all these different spots arround the world look like , but as said by Groentje some feel tempted to bring politics in , well fos those let me say even in SSC theres a place to do so.., thnx a lot.


----------



## bifdy (Nov 24, 2010)

meaburroperomerio said:


> my frien ,,, my friend,,, my frien,,,, What is your problem?, Ít´s not even your country, so what do you care???,,,
> And the corrupt presidents and dictators are in Europe too,,,, in Us too,,, what about Margaret Thatcher stealing a Island that dont belong to England ??? What about England does´n hearding even today to the consilation that was asked by the UN???
> What about US killing people in Irak in the name of freedom??
> What about the people dying because of this country¿????,,,,
> ...


firstly, the pics are awesome and show a cool modern side of BA that i never knew existed, and tigre is beautiful.

as for that aussie guy bigging up his country's and other "new world" nations expansive lifestyles. what the F man! so no one lives in a 2 bed flat in sydney, melbourne or brisbane? and people outside of big cities in south america dont live in larger properties with huge amounts of land? did it ever occur to you that living in a small apartment is a necessary and worthwhile tradeoff to live in a vibrant city such as BA? just ask the many inhabitants of London, Paris, Tokyo & NYC for an answer.

and lastly the comments above which moved me to register with this website! whilst i'd agree there is plenty of corruption and wrong doing in every government and maggy thatcher was a horrible bitch, she never "stole" the falklands! she lead a government which sanctioned the liberation of British soil from an invading force. read your history, the "malvinas" have never belonged to argentina! the British settled there before the spanish and then withdrew without giving up sovereignty and then returned making a full blown colony. 

by argentine reckoning, due to proximity the islands are theirs! i shall be sending an email to nicolas sarkozy informing him of the British annexing of France as its only 26 miles away!


----------



## elizabeth1525 (Jul 20, 2011)

SUPER FOTOS... ME GUSTARON, BUENOS AIRES ES UNA CIUDAD FASCINANTE..


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice thread....thanks for the wonderful photos.:cheers2:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

mglouis85 said:


>


Buenos Aires Dream


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Buenos Aires


----------

